

Sometimes Crowds Aren't That Wise - markbao
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/sometimes_crowds_arent_that_wise.php

======
Antiglobalism
Crowds are never wise, since they promote the status quo intelligence, which
today is frightingly low.

~~~
jamiequint
Actually, thats not true. When a crowd operates according to certain
constraints (see "The Wisdom of Crowds" by James Surowiecki -
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Wisdom_of_Crowds>) they don't promote status
quo intelligence, but rather gather the knowledge of individuals composing the
crowd.

~~~
michael_dorfman
Sure, but those constraints pretty much rule out most Web (2.0) apps, and
certainly fail in the Digg case in the original post. (Cf. the "too imitative"
heading in the link you provided.)

